# HBO Demand



## wcwman18 (Nov 9, 2007)

When will HBO Demand be part of DOD?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

There has been no word yet.


----------



## esteeze (Oct 20, 2006)

The lack of HBO content is a real bummer for me... just got the new HR21 DVR a couple of days ago, and I was really looking forward to downloading the Generation Kill series (there are a couple of episodes that I missed).


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Speaking of HBO...

Is there any word when/if they will be adding the other HBO channels?

Zone and Comedy?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

HBO charges an Additional Fee to get VOD so for D* to give it to you would require them to raise D* rates for service, Which will start the complaining about Gouging D* customers for more $$$.

Don't look for it anytime soon


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

They could charge per program, just as with some movies.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

bobnielsen said:


> They could charge per program, just as with some movies.


Oh god NO!!!


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

esteeze said:


> The lack of HBO content is a real bummer for me... just got the new HR21 DVR a couple of days ago, and I was really looking forward to downloading the Generation Kill series (there are a couple of episodes that I missed).


They just replayed the entire series over the last couple of days.

Did you catch them?


----------



## Doom878 (Sep 22, 2008)

This is a shame. I had Comcast when Gen. Kill came out and they had tons of excellent extras. Plus True Blood had a very informative preface to their series.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Right now DoD is a free service to anyone with the correct equipment. I would venture to say that in the future they will add more services and start charging for it.

Many companies such as HBO have it but charge as well. D* won't increase the HBO sub if they add this feature as not all HBO subscribers can use this function. Much like SF packages not being increased to the price of the sports subs.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Right now DoD is a free service to anyone with the correct equipment. I would venture to say that in the future they will add more services and start charging for it.
> 
> Many companies such as HBO have it but charge as well. D* won't increase the HBO sub if they add this feature as not all HBO subscribers can use this function. Much like SF packages not being increased to the price of the sports subs.


What would lead you to this assumption? How many of DirecTV's competitors charge for their VOD offerings? PPV movie downloads, of course, carry a price. But it would make more sense for HBO VOD offerings to be structured into the price of the HBO package.


----------



## jhart05 (Aug 14, 2008)

Especially since they don't offer all the HBO channels that are available, yet still charge the same price, if not more.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

I think $14/month entitles us to everything HBO has to offer.


----------



## Doom878 (Sep 22, 2008)

Agreed. Especially when it's $2 more than the other movie channels.


----------

